# Are there any vivarium bromeliads you shouldn't use for darts?



## Scoobs (Nov 15, 2010)

I am wondering before I purchase so I don't purchase something I can't use.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

not that i can think of. some people don't like the spiky ones because if you have to reach in to do something it's painful, but thumbnails love them. as long as it fits, you should be fine.


----------



## SWReptiles (Apr 20, 2012)

I was going to ask the same question. I want to get my encloses set up before purchasing. I am looking for things that do well in low light conditions as well


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a few Neoregelia mooreana specimens (very very sharp spines) and I can tell you that you won't want to reach into them. I've broken skin a couple times while working in the viv. I don't have any frogs yet, but unless you intend on letting them reproduce naturally in the bromeliads, I wouldn't recommend the spiny bromeliads.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't remember which thread it was discussed in before, but like goof said thumbs love spiky broms. One of the theories is that they preferentially select them for breeding sites as they offer more protection from nosy beasties.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

parkanz2 said:


> I can't remember which thread it was discussed in before, but like goof said thumbs love spiky broms. One of the theories is that they preferentially select them for breeding sites as they offer more protection from nosy beasties.


And from the looks of it, from nosy froggers as well!


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Not all of the bromeliads love the warm/hot climate of the poison dart frogs. Most bromeliads grow high in the canopy,s with more wind .,Or even in montane cloudforest with cooler nights.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pineapples! But thats just cause I don't like frog poop in my smoothies 

In all seriousness though... Best way to avoid buying one that won't do well is to buy some from one of the board sponsors or at a herp show (or regional meet) near you. _Usually_ this weeds out the bad ones.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Vriesea splendens, when it reproduces it sends a new axil up out the middle instead of pupping, this new axil grows straight up, and eventually becomes tube-like and kills frogs that fall face first down into it and get stuck/drown.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If you are ordering from Terrarium retailers then they are usually talking about PDF tanks, so often small to no spines and small size since that is what sells.

Beyond that the levelof appropriate has to do with the frogs - tank bromeliads for thumbnails and egg feeders, and more broad leaved plants for stuff like leucs. Cryptanthus are usually just decor, but are good in lower light (but show their colors best in bright diffused light for colorful varieties). Tank varieties tend to want higher light (to even full Sun in some forms) , and often need good lighting and lower humidity to keep their water holding abilities. The water holding axils are an adaptation to lower humidity epiphytic lives and they will loosen their axils and drain water if they don't need it.

I'm not sure what ChrisK is talking about in the last post - V. splendens produces a florescence just like other Vriesea, held well above the foliage, and pup regularly. I think he is talking about the individual flower bracts holding water. I've not had frogs die that way but anything is possible but if those bracts hold water constantly then the flowers may be rotting anyways and creating a soupy trap that WOULD kill frogs. My issue with that is that the flower bracts should be dry if the plant was given a chance to dry out a bit.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah they do flower, but they shoot new leaves up out the center axil of the plant which creates a new axil and then things proceed like I mentioned.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I think you're talking about when they pup from the center of the plant after blooming? I've had young forced ones do this when I have grabbed them from places like home depot. I'm confused on why this would develop into a tube deep enough to drown a frog without another factor - for example Billbergia are also used in terrariums with no ill issues with frogs. This is a pretty common brom to be used and this is the first time I've heard it be blamed for killing frogs.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I know, I've seen them used in EU friends' tanks a lot to breed histrionicus/lehmanni (mine was in a histrionicus tank), I can't offer any more explanation other than experience, and enough that I pulled it out of that one tank and will NEVER use them again.


----------

